
Skype Bots preview comes to consumers and developers - k-mcgrady
http://blogs.skype.com/2016/03/30/skype-bots-preview-comes-to-consumers-and-developers/
======
jimothyhalpert7
From a TechCrunch article: "It is true that, as Jonathan Libov has observed,
“developer interest in messaging/bots has far, far outpaced consumer interest
thus far”."

